# YouTubers



## dresil (Apr 17, 2010)

I assume this is what the forum is used for, and if not, I apologize in advance.  

I am an amateur Let's Player on YouTube, one who does a walkthrough on a video game and talks about, well whatever.  It could be the game itself, stories or what have you.

If you would be interested in seeing this, my channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/magickmissileman

I do warn: there I do use mature language from time to time, so, just for your information. Thank you all for your time, and feel free to post your own YT accounts!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

You are boring.

Please die.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 19, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You are boring.
> 
> Please die.


^this


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, such hate.


http://www.youtube.com/user/iexplorer

I don't post anything, though. I have another account where I do some stuff, but it is pretty inactive:

http://www.youtube.com/user/YouSuckAtGunRoar


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

You'll never be like nigahiga!!!


----------

